# M-Audio Axiom 61 vs Nektar Impact LX61+



## spiritfly (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey everyone! Glad I found this wonderful community.

I am looking for a cheaper midi controller for my first time hobby like home studio, and I have stumbled upon two choices for around $100:

M-Audio Axiom 61 MKII - used, but in pretty good condition
Nektar Impact LX61+ - like new

So from what I could see the axiom 61 doesn't have colored pads and maybe a little less compatible with Ableton Live 10. It does have aftertouch, semi-weighted keys, zones and some other stuff which are a bonus.

Which one of these do you think would be a better fit? From what I could see axiom 61 MK2 new is around $250 and Nektar Impact LX61+ is around $150. So comparing the prices as new, the axiom 61 seems to be more affordable. But the Nektar Impact LX61+ is like new, never used, so that is a plus.

Any suggestions on which one and why should I pick would be most welcomed.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 9, 2019)

spiritfly said:


> Which one of these do you think would be a better fit? From what I could see axiom 61 MK2 new is around $250 and Nektar Impact LX61+ is around $150. So comparing the prices as new, the axiom 61 seems to be more affordable. But the Nektar Impact LX61+ is like new, never used, so that is a plus.



You are asking the wrong questions, are at least questions with the wrong information attached.

It's impossible to say what would be a 'better fit' without knowing how you work, what you care about in a keybed, what you care about in a controller, what kind of music you make and what kind of gear and software you use.

Other than that, I've always considered Nektar to basically be a ripoff of the original Axiom. I like M-audio a lot better and I've been using my original Axiom 49 since I got it.

HOWEVER. I have a personal preference for *not* buying midi controllers second hand if at all possible.


----------



## tcollins (Aug 10, 2019)

I just bought an Impact GX61 ($119) and I love it. I needed something to work with away from the studio, and this thing way exceeded my expectations. The synth action is very responsive, and it seems to hit enough velocity levels when I tested it. This replaced an M-Audio keystation that I hated ( for some reason the M-Audio's black keys sent wonky velocity data). The GX61 doesn't have sliders and pads, but I don't need those. It does have an action that I could actually take to a session and enjoy playing a piano part.
It also does a little light show when you turn it on.


----------

